# In line for iPhone 3G



## Herald

I took off work tomorrow (
friday) so I am in line here at 11:00 PM waiting for iPhone 3G. I am first in line but two others have just arrived. supposed to be a huge crowd. It's an event. call me crazy but it's kind of neat. If anyone wants to call me for moral support let me know and I'll send you cell #.


----------



## Casey

How can we call you if you haven't purchased your phone yet?


----------



## Herald

7 in line already!


----------



## skellam

I was reading Walt Mossberg in the WSJ today about the new iPhone. The sad thing is that Apple lowered the price but it appears that due to increases in the AT&T service contract price by $10 a month, the iPhone will end up costing more over the two year service contract. Still looks like a great phone though and I may break down and get one some day.


----------



## Herald

i'm on my current pda phone, that's how I'm able to post.


----------



## Herald

The plan may cost and extra $10 per month but it's less than AT&T's non-iPhone data plans.


----------



## fredtgreco

North Jersey Baptist said:


> The plan may cost and extra $10 per month but it's less than AT&T's non-iPhone data plans.



When I looked at it, it was exactly the same as my current ATT BB plan. (It is a family plan)


----------



## Herald

10 people now at 12:45 AM.


----------



## fredtgreco

I'm going to hope that they don't run out if I show up at 6:30 AM tomorrow. Going to take my oldest boy with me.


----------



## fredtgreco

I am in line. I am like number 50. We are about to find out how many they have.


----------



## toddpedlar

Five minutes & counting, eh, Bill?


----------



## Quickened

Post pics if you can!


----------



## Herald

I got my iPhone 3g and I'm home playing with my new toy. It's cool!


----------



## Poimen

skellam said:


> I was reading Walt Mossberg in the WSJ today about the new iPhone.



The Westminster Seminary Journal must have a very strong view of common grace if they are reviewing the new iPhone.


----------



## BobVigneault

For those of you who are like me and are having a little trouble over Bill and his new toy, here are some verses to help you through this difficult time.

1Cor 13:4 -Love is patient and kind. Love is not jealous or boastful or proud

Jas 3:15 -For jealousy and selfishness are not God's kind of wisdom. Such things are earthly, unspiritual, and motivated by the Devil.

1Cor 3:3 - for you are still controlled by your own sinful desires. You are jealous of one another and quarrel with each other. Doesn't that prove you are controlled by your own desires? You are acting like people who don't belong to the Lord.

Jas 3:16 -For wherever there is jealousy and selfish ambition, there you will find disorder and every kind of evil.

Pr 14:30 - A relaxed attitude lengthens life; jealousy rots it away.

Job 5:2 -Surely resentment destroys the fool, and jealousy kills the simple.

Pr 27:4 Anger is cruel, and wrath is like a flood, but who can survive the destructiveness of jealousy?

1Pet 2:1 - So get rid of all malicious behavior and deceit. Don't just pretend to be good! Be done with hypocrisy and jealousy and backstabbing.

Gal 5:26 Let us not become …. jealous of one another.

Jas 3:14 But if you are bitterly jealous and there is selfish ambition in your hearts, don't brag about being wise. That is the worst kind of lie.


*
As for you Nerd Jerkey Baptist, YOU SHOULDN'T CAUSE YOUR WEAKER BROTHER TO STUMBLE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## VictorBravo

BobVigneault said:


> For those of you who are like me and are having a little trouble over Bill and his new toy, here are some verses to help you through this difficult time.
> 
> 1Cor 13:4 -Love is patient and kind. Love is not jealous or boastful or proud
> 
> Jas 3:15 -For jealousy and selfishness are not God's kind of wisdom. Such things are earthly, unspiritual, and motivated by the Devil.
> 
> 1Cor 3:3 - for you are still controlled by your own sinful desires. You are jealous of one another and quarrel with each other. Doesn't that prove you are controlled by your own desires? You are acting like people who don't belong to the Lord.
> 
> Jas 3:16 -For wherever there is jealousy and selfish ambition, there you will find disorder and every kind of evil.
> 
> Pr 14:30 - A relaxed attitude lengthens life; jealousy rots it away.
> 
> Job 5:2 -Surely resentment destroys the fool, and jealousy kills the simple.
> 
> Pr 27:4 Anger is cruel, and wrath is like a flood, but who can survive the destructiveness of jealousy?
> 
> 1Pet 2:1 - So get rid of all malicious behavior and deceit. Don't just pretend to be good! Be done with hypocrisy and jealousy and backstabbing.
> 
> Gal 5:26 Let us not become …. jealous of one another.
> 
> Jas 3:14 But if you are bitterly jealous and there is selfish ambition in your hearts, don't brag about being wise. That is the worst kind of lie.
> 
> 
> *
> As for you Nerd Jerkey Baptist, YOU SHOULDN'T CAUSE YOUR WEAKER BROTHER TO STUMBLE!!!!!!!!!*



 Thanks, Bob, for the fortification.

I'm not even thinking of an i-Phone until it comes out in 3 *D*. . . .

Heh, I like gadgets too, but they tend to be more obscure and less popular. Lately I've had my eye on one of these babies:

$40,376 US NAVY UPM137A MULTI-INSTRUMENT TEST SET - Surplus Shed


----------



## BobVigneault

Vic you must be one of the only people I know who doesn't have a UPM137A MULTI-INSTRUMENT TEST SET yet. I put a table cloth over ours and use it as a coffee table.

With it, on a clear day, I can pick up the AM station just across the street from us.


----------



## VictorBravo

BobVigneault said:


> Vic you must be one of the only people I know who doesn't have a UPM137A MULTI-INSTRUMENT TEST SET yet. I put a table cloth over ours and use it as a coffee table.
> 
> With it, on a clear day, I can pick up the AM station just across the street from us.



Now you're making me stumble, brother. Our coffee table is only the remains of a one-tube regenerative receiver/single-sided toaster. 

It's so old it only plays early Jack Benny.


----------



## BobVigneault

I knew I could find that weakness that besets you Vic - nobody is perfect.

Well, Ivan is now that I think about it. Oh yeah, and Heidi. And Pastor Winzer. Oh, and then...... I'll get back to you, I've got to revise my list.


----------



## fredtgreco

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I got my iPhone 3g and I'm home playing with my new toy. It's cool!



Well, typical Apple. The iPhone looks very neat. But of course, since it is Apple, every step of the process must be proprietary iSomething Apple. Would it make sense to allow cell phone companies to initialize the phone? 

Of course not! Just because the little guys like Motorola, Samsung, Blackberry, Palm, etc do, why should Apple? After all, don't they iAlways know iBetter? No, you have to use iTunes (yes, that's right, a music program - that is pretty much junk on Windows) to even get your phone to work. 

And shock of shock - it is broken worldwide! It's not like Apple knew exactly how many units they were shipping (of that's right, they did) or know how many would be activated in the first few hours (oh, again, they did). So now, I have a phone that does not work, and my old phone is deactivated, and my voice mail has to be reset. So I am completely cell-less, until Apple gets its act together. This is supposed to get me to pay 2x for a computer (iWhatever) ? Don't think so.

Huge black eye for Apple, that they obviously were willing to take for marketing purposes. Can you imagine the outcry if MS did this? But then again, Apple (like certain politicians) are exempt from criticism because they are oh so cool!


----------



## VictorBravo

fredtgreco said:


> And shock of shock - it is broken worldwide! It's not like Apple knew exactly how many units they were shipping (of that's right, they did) or know how many would be activated in the first few hours (oh, again, they did). So now, I have a phone that does not work, and my old phone is deactivated, and my voice mail has to be reset. So I am completely cell-less, until Apple gets its act together. This is supposed to get me to pay 2x for a computer (iWhatever) ? Don't think so.



I'm so sorry, Fred. You were the last person I'd expect to succumb. When I saw you were in line I thought, "I hope that i-Phone disaster I've been hearing about in the news doesn't hit him."

Elsewhere I've related my Apple pain, so now I feel yours. . . .


----------



## fredtgreco

victorbravo said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shock of shock - it is broken worldwide! It's not like Apple knew exactly how many units they were shipping (of that's right, they did) or know how many would be activated in the first few hours (oh, again, they did). So now, I have a phone that does not work, and my old phone is deactivated, and my voice mail has to be reset. So I am completely cell-less, until Apple gets its act together. This is supposed to get me to pay 2x for a computer (iWhatever) ? Don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, Fred. You were the last person I'd expect to succumb. When I saw you were in line I thought, "I hope that i-Phone disaster I've been hearing about in the news doesn't hit him."
> 
> Elsewhere I've related my Apple pain, so now I feel yours. . . .
Click to expand...



This is why Apple should stick to flashy devices and not try and do important stuff like run a server. It is also why they will never break into the business market. Could you imagine if this was Blackberry? It made headlines all over the nation when BB email service went down for like a couple of hours. This is way worse. No email, no phone, no voice mail, etc.

iIdiots


----------



## VictorBravo

Lest anyone think Fred is the lone victim, it apparently is a worldwide problem today:

Software problems bug Apple's launch of new iPhone (AP) by AP: Yahoo! Tech

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/07/11/AR2008071101376.html


----------



## fredtgreco

Absolutely. That is what makes it so incredibly dumb of them. And it is not even new owners that have the worst. Existing iPhone users were specifically told not to download non-Apple generated iTunes updates yesterday. (yes..Apple...whatever you say...Apple) So when Apple auto-updated today, it borked all the existing owners.

Good job!


----------



## CDM




----------



## BobVigneault

I love my Apple. I was hoping no one would notice these minor little problems.

It's an easy fix. Just call Apple support.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Sorry Fred, I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## DMcFadden

Wow! I was just slipping into a self imposed funk over missing the release and not camping out. Then I hear of Bill and Fred's story. Wowie zowie! I think waiting until the lines thin out next week might be an adequate sliver lining for my cloud.


----------



## fredtgreco

To be honest, I'm frustrated that I have no cell service, but I am actually a bit glad to see Apple take a well-deserved beating on this. No way they ever live this down with "we never go down, we never get viruses!" Two releases in a row, two bombs.


----------



## BobVigneault

Hold it now, Bill hasn't said anything except that his iPhone is cool. Maybe this is just an Apple conspiracy against Fred. 

I'm reserving judgment.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

BobVigneault said:


> I love my Apple....!




I find apples are best when combined with cinnamon and sugar, baked in a flaky crust, and served with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Pilgrim

BobVigneault said:


> Hold it now, Bill hasn't said anything except that his iPhone is cool. Maybe this is just an Apple conspiracy against Fred.
> 
> I'm reserving judgment.



Well, Bill can't say anything if he can't get online with it, unless he was posting from a computer earlier.


----------



## fredtgreco

Got it working now. Only need to figure out how to use all its functions.


----------



## Herald

Okay everyone. I crashed late this morning and didn't wake up till 4:00 PM. I got in line outside the Arundel Mills AT&T store at 9:30 PM last evening. I was first in line. I had an old Treo that I originally posted with but it lacks complete functionality on the PB. There was a core group of iPhone enthusiasts who huddled in a circle. We talked and had a good time. We even got on the topic of homeschooling which was the nearest I could get to discussing the gospel. One guy made a McDonald's run to a 24/7 golden arches across the street. 

At 7:00 am a manager came out and instructed us on how the process was going to work. At 7:30 am he came out and started qualifying people on whether they were eligible for an upgrade. There was no fanfare. No ballons. Nothing. I was let in and sent to the first rep at the desk. I wanted a black 16 GB iPhone but they only had white. I got the phone, silicon case and car charger. It took then nearly an hour to get my phone working because the Apple system was crashing constantly. I was blessed. I actually left the store with a fully functioning phone. It really is a great device. The electronic QWERTY keyboard takes getting used to but it is better than what I expected. It switches seamlessly between WIFI and 3G depending on what signals are avaible. In my house it is working off my Verizon Fios internet signal. The App Store is cool. Lot of good free stuff. I did purchase the AppleCare program and MobileMe. Mobile Me allows for push email and integrates with my Outlook 2007.

That's it folks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Fred,

Why did you opt for an iPhone vice another phone or service?

I'm just curious because I might be in the market when I get back.


----------



## skellam

I have an older iTouch and was looking forward to installing the new 2.0 software but the iTunes servers are apparently toast. I was able to install the new version of iTunes but it refused to install the new update and eventually went back to saying that my version 1.1.4 is the latest version. The new apps, new calendar features and MobileMe look like they're worth the extra $10.

I agree that only Apple could get away with this. RIM (Research in Motion) would be facing major lawsuits and customer's abandoning them if blackberries worldwide were suddenly (although temporarily) bricked due to server problems.

They knew this was coming and they should have phased the deployment over a few days.


----------



## matthew11v25

I was looking into the new iphone but the lowered price just didnt seem that great when I have to pay extra for the higher data costs over the next few years. Also the iphones are priced at $199 but that is only for first time ATT sign ups and people that already own an iphone. Correct me if I am wrong but if you are already signed up with ATT and do not have an iphone you have to pay $400


----------



## Herald

You still get the subsidized price if you're eligible for an upgrade. I was.


----------



## etexas

DMcFadden said:


> Wow! I was just slipping into a self imposed funk over missing the release and not camping out. Then I hear of Bill and Fred's story. Wowie zowie! I think waiting until the lines thin out next week might be an adequate sliver lining for my cloud.


Dennis, do NOT listen to my Buddy Fred on this! I love the Cat, but he is a (gasp) Anti-Mac bigot.  Hey Fred, the iPhone I got MONTHS back, I shot you some "e's" from it, it has NEVER never given me any problems. Here is the real fact people, we take for granted and even expect shoddy thing's from PC and Microsoft's Universe! It is just when Apple, from which we expect excellence, has a problem that people are surprised. Surprised ,because frankly it is just such a novel thing!


----------



## DMcFadden

Well, I went to look at the iPhone but gave up after seeing a line of 75 people outside the Apple store in the afternoon a full day after the release. So, I picked up a LP Dare at Verizon. With my discount from Verizon (because my current phone went out of contract already), a generous rebate, etc., it only cost $50 and does virtually everything the iPhone does. Plus the premium family plan will save me $$$ each month over my current plan and MUCH more over the AT&T plans. 

Same touch screen, turns sideways, does GPS, internet surfing, e-mail, works with Microsoft Exchange Server that I already have at work, etc.

Sorry guys. I don't want to stand in line for hours to support the Apple proprietary juggernaut, particularly one that crashes on its maiden voyage. BTW, the specs supposedly show that the Dare is faster on the Internet than the 3G.


----------



## Herald

> and does virtually everything the iPhone does



Dude, nothing out there does what the iPhone does, but the the LP Dare is a nice phone.


----------



## DMcFadden

Pardon me, brother. I should have said that it does everything that I needed/wanted from a phone at a much lower price (initially and over the course of the contract).


----------



## Herald

The BJ's battery life stinks (but you know this already). You will give up some storage on the iPhone. 16GB is the largest size so far. The iPhone is has WIFI (BJ doesn't). The iPhone has push email for a fee. The screen is larger and higher resolution. You can zoon in and out with a just a few movements of your finger. There is no MMS with the iPod although it is very eash to email pics. There is SMS messaging. The keyboard is electronic with a very good auto-correct. The BJ has a physical QWERTY keyboard. Take your pick on which one you like best.

Go to the neartest AT&T store and play with the demo unit. Get the feel of it. Ask the sales person to show you all the features. Unless you've handled the iPhone you really won't have the full picture.


----------



## Herald

DMcFadden said:


> Pardon me, brother. I should have said that it does everything that I needed/wanted from a phone at a much lower price (initially and over the course of the contract).



Dennis, as a new snobby iPhone owner, I was just displaying my arrogance. The phone you got is a good buy. If it meets all your needs than you made a wise choice.


----------



## fredtgreco

Joshua/Rich,

When I have time (probably tomorrow) I'll be writing a brief review of the iPhone that may help. I am actually leaning away from the push email, and going with an IMAP Gmail solution (which is nearly the same, I think).


----------



## Herald

fredtgreco said:


> Joshua/Rich,
> 
> When I have time (probably tomorrow) I'll be writing a brief review of the iPhone that may help. I am actually leaning away from the push email, and going with an IMAP Gmail solution (which is nearly the same, I think).



Fred, push email is immediate while IMAP isn't, right?


----------



## fredtgreco

North Jersey Baptist said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua/Rich,
> 
> When I have time (probably tomorrow) I'll be writing a brief review of the iPhone that may help. I am actually leaning away from the push email, and going with an IMAP Gmail solution (which is nearly the same, I think).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred, push email is immediate while IMAP isn't, right?
Click to expand...


That's what I am trying to find out. I am currently on hold with support.

I was thinking about push until you told me I had to get a .me address. I don't want that at all (it looks hokey, and is just _too_ Apple TM)


----------



## Herald

fredtgreco said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua/Rich,
> 
> When I have time (probably tomorrow) I'll be writing a brief review of the iPhone that may help. I am actually leaning away from the push email, and going with an IMAP Gmail solution (which is nearly the same, I think).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred, push email is immediate while IMAP isn't, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I am trying to find out. I am currently on hold with support.
> 
> I was thinking about push until you told me I had to get a .me address. I don't want that at all (it looks hokey, and is just _too_ Apple TM)
Click to expand...


It is hokey but only YOU will know you have a .me address. If you enable email forwarding on your Gmail account those who send you email will still be able to use your Gmail account. Gmail will forward it to Apple and it will appear on your iPhone. I've had people send me test emails to my Gmail account and it works just as I am telling you. From what I have read and been told there is no other way to get push email on your iPhone. You can set your iPhone to automatically check your email in intervals as small as 15 minutes. Of course, you can always check it manually.


----------

